# California treefrog!!



## agent A (Jul 27, 2012)

he's adorable :wub:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jul 27, 2012)

Awwww :wub: Where'd u get him?


----------



## agent A (Jul 27, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Awwww :wub: Where'd u get him?


california


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 27, 2012)

cute little criiter


----------



## Danny. (Jul 27, 2012)

I used to catch these and tadpoles as a kid but now you can hardly find any


----------



## stacy (Jul 27, 2012)

aww, i love froggies &lt;3


----------



## azn567 (Jul 28, 2012)

Danny. said:


> I used to catch these and tadpoles a as kid but now you can hardly find any


They're still abundant if you know the right places :cowboy:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 28, 2012)

Last thing almost I want jumping out on me from a tree is a frog!


----------



## Danny. (Jul 28, 2012)

Trans-Am said:


> They're still abundant if you know the right places :cowboy:


Perhaps you might tell me?


----------



## agent A (Jul 28, 2012)

Trans-Am said:


> They're still abundant if you know the right places :cowboy:


Which is why u only sent me 1 :lol: 

I love the California treefrog though

I know it's a male :lol: 

I want a gal for him


----------



## azn567 (Jul 28, 2012)

Danny. said:


> Perhaps you might tell me?


I can't tell just anyone where my secret herping spots are  



agent A said:


> Which is why u only sent me 1 :lol:
> 
> I love the California treefrog though
> 
> ...


He will be happier by himself. He was a loner camouflaging on the face of a boulder on the side of the stream.


----------



## agent A (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh lol ok


----------



## Rick (Jul 29, 2012)

I am currently assisting with a large scale ecology experiment that uses frogs, mostly tree frogs. I am kinda getting tired of little baby frogs at this point.


----------



## agent A (Jul 29, 2012)

Rick said:


> I am currently assisting with a large scale ecology experiment that uses frogs, mostly tree frogs. I am kinda getting tired of little baby frogs at this point.


I can't get enough little frogs

I'll gladly take some baby froggies


----------



## Danny. (Jul 29, 2012)

agent A said:


> I can't get enough little frogs
> 
> I'll gladly take some baby froggies


Same here I'll take some


----------



## Danny. (Jul 29, 2012)

Trans-Am said:


> I can't tell just anyone where my secret herping spots are
> 
> He will be happier by himself. He was a loner camouflaging on the face of a boulder on the side of the stream.


Share the info I must know lol love these frogs... Or let's go herping


----------



## agent A (Aug 1, 2012)

Sadly he died today  

Idk wat the problem was, he had plenty of food and water

I think it was some parasite or infection


----------

